# Any Palm-Free and SLS-free soap bases?



## simplysoaps (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello! Palm/SLS free vegan soap bars seem hard to find - so I'm interested in making it myself.

Does anyone know soap bases that are both SLS and PALM FREE ?? Or is the only option here going to be making the soap from scratch??

I've been searching around the net, seems most are either SLS free or Palm free but not both.. :\

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2011)

I think you're going to have to make your own.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

simplysoaps said:
			
		

> Hello! Palm/SLS free vegan soap bars seem hard to find - so I'm interested in making it myself.
> 
> Does anyone know soap bases that are both SLS and PALM FREE ?? Or is the only option here going to be making the soap from scratch??
> 
> ...



What about this one?
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/melt-and-pour-soap-base-sls-free-p-604.html


----------



## Renee H (Mar 31, 2020)

simplysoaps said:


> Hello! Palm/SLS free vegan soap bars seem hard to find - so I'm interested in making it myself.
> 
> Does anyone know soap bases that are both SLS and PALM FREE ?? Or is the only option here going to be making the soap from scratch??
> 
> ...


I have been having the same issue, for clear melt and pour if you end up making it yourself here is a recipe I found. I have yet to make it but I did find 2 types of Vegetable Glycerin that are soy and not palm... literally only 2 I can find on the web after serious searching! I didn't really realize how much soap uses palm oils until I started (I'm new to this), it has made it a less simple process for me that is for sure! 
You definitely SAVE a lot of money if you make this stuff on your own if you are planning to use a lot of it, if not I would just continue your search for a base and pay a bit extra. 

Here is the recipe and links to vegetable glycerin that is derived from soy not palm oils also does not have SLS. 


Recipe:
https://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-glycerin-soap-base-recipe/#wprm-recipe-container-24396

Soy Derived Glycerin:
https://www.amazon.com/Glycerin-Grade-Derived-Vegetable-Glycerine/dp/B0095P7X88?th=1

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/vegetable-glycerine/profile



[email protected] said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/melt-and-pour-soap-base-sls-free-p-604.html


I'm not sure that is palm free, I may have missed something on it if so I apologize. 
The Glycerin does not state if it is palm free.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 31, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/melt-and-pour-soap-base-sls-free-p-604.html


Pretty sure that uses palm oil. 100% vegetable oil generally means palm oil and they have deliberately not stated the ingredients!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2020)

Also, this post is from 2011.  The poster you quoted hasn’t been here since 2011.


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2020)

You can make your own base using tallow.  This recipe is from Good Earth Spa
Formulation with Tallow: 
5oz Distilled Water (for Lye)
 2.5oz Sodium Hydroxide (Lye)
 5oz Castor Oil 
6oz Coconut Oil
 6oz Tallow
 9oz Propylene Glycol 
3oz Glycerin
 3oz Sugar dissolved into 3oz Distilled Water


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 31, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> Also, this post is from 2011.  The poster you quoted hasn’t been here since 2011.


Ooops sorry!


----------

